# update from new member with new tank



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

Thanks folks for the warm welcome. I went to Petsmart today and purchased some plants. My substrate is Flourite with a gravel topping so i'll take advantage of that. I bought an Amazon Sword, Windelov Java fern, Anubia nano, Anacharis, and a narrow leaf java fern. Today UPS delivered my light strip. It's a Finnex Fuge Ray. Says 10 watts used equal to 96 Led watts. Whatever, the tank is bright. I don't know if i should use the actinic led with the 7000k's. I have two Platy's to get the cycle going along with tetra tank starter. HOB Aquaclear for filtration. I'm not gonna add more fish for about 2 weeks, just to let things settle in. so that's where i'm at. I'm gonna do a diy co2 very soon. Have to pick up some yeast.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

you will really like the plants.glad your tank is doing good.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice light fixture! I envy you, I've always wanted a high-end LED fixture and the Fuge Ray is quite the nice one, if some of the reviews on plantedtank.net can be believed.

I would STRONGLY recommend you get CO2 going in your tank fast, or you'll be facing a serious algae outbreak. Get yourself a drop checker and some 4dKH solution to monitor the CO2 levels, as well. You can either go DIY yeast fermentation or, if you want a step up, a pressurized system using paintball CO2 components. Here's some useful links:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html
Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos
CO2 Drop Checker | KH Standard - 4 dKH


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

already took the advice of the co2
here's a link to my aqaurium on youtube i just put up
Tom's 20 gal tall planted aquarium - YouTube


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice looking tank! What fish will u be adding?


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

not sure yet what fish i'll add. I have just the two Platy's. I was thinking along the lines of 6 or so neon tetras or some danios. I might add some tomorrow as i head for Petco or Petsmart. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the neons would really glow with your lighting


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What size tank do you have? I have a school of 6 neon tetras in my ten gallon and they're quite the pretty fish. HET rasboras are nice too. If you'd like a solitary "centerpiece fish" (although they're quite small) look into a male scarlet badis. Schools of emerald dwarf rasboras or galaxy rasboras are nice too, and you can fit a LOT more in a small tank with the dwarf rasboras cause they're so small.

Have you given any thought to a cleanup crew like a school of otos, shrimp, micro crabs, dwarf lobsters, dwarf frogs, a pleco, or snails? They'd be a nice complement to your swimmers AND they'd help keep the tank clean.

How many actinic LEDs are on the FugeRay?


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

well today i added some more fish. Its against my own rules to add fish now, but they are small. I bought 6 neon tetras, and three fancy tail guppys. They took to the tank almost immediately. I found another driftwood to put in along with some more Wisteria for my back wall. It's comming together, but i'm gonna slow down now and let things settle in. Hope i don't lose any fish due to new tank sydrome. I don't think so because i started with Tetras tank starter (it have the starting bacteria needed for the cycle). So with the new driftwood and background plants the tank looks way different than the video i posted on youtube. I'll make a new one soon. I'm a little concerned about the co2 reactor adding co2 at night. I should be ok because the surface has good agitation, but i'll be watching closely.


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

Update:
all is going well and the fish are loving the tank. Sad news, i lost one neon tetra and one fancy guppy. I expected to lose the guppy because the local fishstore cashier dropped the bag of fish. I excepted them anyway, i figured if i complained and they put them back, probably all would be doomed. So the rest are doing fine and i'm running an airstone at night to conteract the co2. Another thought, i could just put a valve in line and release the co2 into the air at night. That way i wouldn't need the airstone. Have to give it some thought. I also salvaged the original hood. I took out the guts and put in cfl 6500k's. Anyone interested Lowes has nice micro-mini cfl's two pack under $7us. I'm saving that hood for emergency, should something happen to the Finnex Fuge LED strip.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If your java fern and annubias are planted in the substrate (looked like it from the video, but not sure) you should make sure that the rhizome is above the substrate. Only the roots should be buried. These plants are best tied to driftwood or rocks.


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

good to know Sue, i'll fix that when i get home. thanks


----------

